# GWT oder JSF oder... ?



## oppi (18. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen ! 

Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem Framework/ einer Technologie um mein nächstes Projekt (eine Webanwendung) umzusetzen. 
Hab bisher nur mit Servlets&JSP in Java gearbeitet. Das Google Web Toolkit spricht mich sehr an, da man anscheinend keine tieferen Kenntnisse in JavaScript braucht. Ausserdem scheint es vom Prinzip her Java Swing sehr ähnlich zu sein.

Oder doch den offiziellen Standard mit JSF ? Was hat mehr Zukunft ?

Meinungen und Vorschläge sehr willkommen

Gruß


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jan 2012)

oppi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem Framework/ einer Technologie um mein nächstes Projekt (eine Webanwendung) umzusetzen.
> Hab bisher nur mit Servlets&JSP in Java gearbeitet. Das Google Web Toolkit spricht mich sehr an, da man anscheinend keine tieferen Kenntnisse in JavaScript braucht. Ausserdem scheint es vom Prinzip her Java Swing sehr ähnlich zu sein.
> ...



He nachdem was du sonst noch so einsetzten willst. Wie schauts mit Application Server aus?
Wenn du JBoss7 und JEE6 verwendest ist ja eigentlich schon alles dabei, JSF2,CDI,EJB usw.
Wenn du sowaswie Vaadin einsetzen willst(https://vaadin.com/home) ist ein erweitertes GWT mit drin.


----------



## oppi (18. Jan 2012)

dachte jetzt eigentlich an Glassfish oder JBoss. Wie siehst du die Zukunftschancen der einzelnen Frameworks ? Bin (noch) in der Ausbildung und hätte gerne gute Chance später bei Bewerbungen


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jan 2012)

oppi hat gesagt.:


> dachte jetzt eigentlich an Glassfish oder JBoss. Wie siehst du die Zukunftschancen der einzelnen Frameworks ? Bin (noch) in der Ausbildung und hätte gerne gute Chance später bei Bewerbungen



Kommt auf die Unternehmen an. JSF ist die Standardview in EE Spec und wird da wohl so schnell nicht mehr rauskommen. Und GWT ist auch verbreitet und wird wohl auch noch eine Weile Bestand haben.

Wie gesagt wenn du am wenigstens Konfigurationsaufwand haben willst nimmst einfach die aktuellste JEE Spec., da hast schon genügend Frameworks zu erlernen: JPA,JSF,CDI,EJB... 
Das reicht erstmal für eine Weile


----------



## oppi (18. Jan 2012)

also das GWT scheint mir sehr wenig Konfiguration zu benötigen. Und auch das Programmiermodell das ja so ähnlich wie Swing ist, scheint mir einfacher zu sein... kann mich natürlich auch irren

JPA hab ich schon mit gearbeitet, würde ja auch bei GWT anfallen, genauso wie JUnit


----------



## turtle (18. Jan 2012)

Wicket


----------



## oppi (18. Jan 2012)

hätte fast vergessen zu sagen, das ich auch Daten aus einer Datenbank in Graphen darstellen muss. Wäre halt super wenn ich dafür kein extra framework bräuchte neben dem Webframework


----------



## Nogothrim (20. Jan 2012)

dafür eignet sich z.B. JSF mit PrimeFaces 3.0 sehr gut, erzeugt sogar native HTML5 Charts:

PrimeFaces - ShowCase

JSF ist natürlich am Anfang etwas heftig, bin aber der Meinung der Aufwand lohnt sich.


----------



## oppi (21. Jan 2012)

wow das sieht fantastisch aus. Ich hab von der Firma das Buch "Core Java Server Faces" 3te Auflage zur verfügung. Meint ihr das wäre ein guter Einstieg ?


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2012)

oppi hat gesagt.:


> wow das sieht fantastisch aus. Ich hab von der Firma das Buch "Core Java Server Faces" 3te Auflage zur verfügung. Meint ihr das wäre ein guter Einstieg ?



Anfangen ist immer die bester Einstieg , gibt auch jede Menge Tutorial in Inet.
Offiziele Doku 
- The Java EE 6 Tutorial
JSF 2.0 Tutorial (JavaServer Faces 2 Tutorial)

Das hier ist auch ganz nett für den Einstieg da siehtst alle Technologien in JEE6
Java EE 6 - Video-Training


----------



## oppi (21. Jan 2012)

dankeschön ! werd mir mich da mal einarbeiten. Eine weitere Anforderung wäre auch PDF Generierung der Grafiken, aber sieht so aus als ob das komplizierter wäre (bei PHP Zend Framework ist solch eine Funktion schon eingebaut)


----------



## Nogothrim (22. Jan 2012)

wichtig ist bei Tutorials, dass du dir nix uraltes mehr mit JSF 1.2 reinziehst, das ist wohl eher vewirrend dann. Ich glaube das Core JSF buch haben wir in der Firma auch als 2.0 Version, sollte ok sein. Für PDF-Generierung wirst du wahrscheinlich noch weitere Frameworks brauchen z.B. "JasperReports", oder wenn man direkt low-level im PDF rumfrickeln will "iText".


----------



## oppi (22. Jan 2012)

mit iText hab ich schon gearbeitet, aber für die Graphen wirds dann wohl eher schwer soweit ich weiss. Aber danke für den Tipp, werd mich mal schlau machen mit Frameworks


----------



## dflasjjs (23. Jan 2012)

Für Charts habe ich immer ChartDirector Chart Component and Control Library for ASP/COM/VB/.NET/Java/JSP/PHP/Perl/Python/Ruby/ColdFusion/C++ genommen, ist jedoch nicht kostenlos. Kannst die dann jedoch auch in PDFs einbetten.


----------



## mmarinschek (10. Feb 2012)

Wenn du dich für JSF entscheidest - ich mag vorbelastet sein, weil ich einer der Autoren bin, aber für JSF gibt es auch ein (Gratis) online Buch, hier:

JSF 2 Tutorial, Grundlagen Erweiterte Konzepte

Wenn du mal etwas suchen solltest, vielleicht ganz praktisch. Ist auch immer auf einem halbwegs aktuellen Stand (wir bemühen uns zumindest 

lg,

Martin


----------



## mmarinschek (10. Feb 2012)

... das gibt es natürlich auch in einer gedruckten Form - die Online Variante ist aber natürlich immer etwas aktueller.

lg,

Martin


----------



## oppi (13. Feb 2012)

vielen Dank, sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr nützlich aus. Hab mich natürlich vorher schon für JSF entschieden


----------



## c2delegate (18. Feb 2012)

ich habe vor kurzem ein projekt mit java ee 6 umgesetzt. habe als server jboss 7 verwendet, kann dir nur empfehlen jsf 2.0 in verbindung mit primefaces zu benutzen, einfach top. da jsf jetzt in di spezifikation aufgenommen worden ist, wird die entwicklung in diesem bereich  schneller voranschreiten. zukunftssicher ist in diesem bereich nie was, ejb werden vermutlich bald sterben, sowie jsp da jsf jetzt die primäre vdl ist


----------



## oppi (18. Feb 2012)

EJB werden wohl durch Managed Beans/CDI/Pojos ersetzt oder ?


----------



## Gast2 (18. Feb 2012)

c2delegate hat gesagt.:


> ejb werden vermutlich bald sterben, sowie jsp da jsf jetzt die primäre vdl ist



Ach ja und durch was? Quellen?


----------



## Sym (18. Feb 2012)

oppi hat gesagt.:


> EJB werden wohl durch Managed Beans/CDI/Pojos ersetzt oder ?


Aktuell ist das nicht so. Die Bestrebungen gehen aber in die Richtung, die komplette Funktionalität mit in CDI aufzunehmen (was nur sinnvoll ist).


----------



## c2delegate (19. Feb 2012)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Aktuell ist das nicht so. Die Bestrebungen gehen aber in die Richtung, die komplette Funktionalität mit in CDI aufzunehmen (was nur sinnvoll ist).



this


----------

